
Ask HN: How do you name your company? - god_bless_texas
How do you get a creative name that is:
1) Easy to say
2) Easy to spell
3) Makes sense to what you do
4) Has an available url
======
DigitalSea
The same problem that everyone else has: naming things is hard. I would
probably focus on building your product first and then naming it after you've
got something functional. Asking friends and family to come up with a name can
sometimes help. There are plenty of online name generators out there that can
help. One bit of advice I highly recommend, let the availability of the domain
name you want dictate your name. Nothing worse than coming up with a great
name and discovering you can't buy the domain name you want.

~~~
npgatech
>> One bit of advice I highly recommend, let the availability of the domain
name you want dictate your name. Nothing worse than coming up with a great
name and discovering you can't buy the domain name you want.

This has changed. With the advent of generic TLDs, the breadth of available
domain names have greatly increased. You can always add a suffix if company
name is not available - XYZ.com is not available, try XYZ.tech. If not, try
XYZtech.com, XYZ.io, etc..

~~~
ploggingdev
That's generally a bad idea if you're a startup or any business. The main
issue is that most people recognize a .com domain with being trust worthy.
Whether that's reasonable or not is up for debate. And if you send email from
.xyz domains, there is a higher probability of being marked as spam. If it's a
side project using tlds other than .com would be ok, but for a serious
business, don't.

~~~
npgatech
I think that's only going to change.

Here is a $560B company that uses new gTLD:
[https://abc.xyz/](https://abc.xyz/)

More [https://www.quora.com/Which-Companies-use-io-
Domains](https://www.quora.com/Which-Companies-use-io-Domains)

------
KarinneLima
I've been through the same issue a few months ago. This article has a few good
recommendations. [http://startupbros.com/how-to-pick-the-perfect-name-for-
your...](http://startupbros.com/how-to-pick-the-perfect-name-for-your-
business-or-startup/) I'm not affiliated to them in any way, but hope this
helps. Good luck :)

~~~
god_bless_texas
Thank you

------
ParameterOne
yes i would agree with all of those plus [http://www.marketingmo.com/creative-
brand-development/how-to...](http://www.marketingmo.com/creative-brand-
development/how-to-choose-a-great-brand-name/)

